# Cub Cadet value compared to repair cost



## Layoung4 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have the opportunity to purchase a used SLTX1054.
Only problem is it's not running, the guy doesn't know why, he's not a tech. The price is 350, listed for repair or parts. Engine quit with noises won't start.
Is it worth the price to repair the unit with unknown problems.
Body is in excellent shape, deck is off the unit and also looks in excellent condition. i've read that it is a good tractor. I would do the repairs myself. Never owned a Cadet.
What advice would you suggest? 
Tks
Larry


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Layoung4 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a used SLTX1054.
> Only problem is it's not running, the guy doesn't know why, he's not a tech. The price is 350, listed for repair or parts. Engine quit with noises won't start.
> Is it worth the price to repair the unit with unknown problems.
> Body is in excellent shape, deck is off the unit and also looks in excellent condition. i've read that it is a good tractor. I would do the repairs myself. Never owned a Cadet.
> ...





Welcome to the Forum!..Larry.. I would offer him $100 because you could end up having to buy a engine for it, and a good used engine could run $200, or better. If he won take the offer move on, and find another mower because it wont be worth the trouble.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Every time I had bought a nonrunning tractor to repair, after I got it running, I found other problems. Not saying it is a bad deal, just check it out real good.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

just see if you can get it going before you buy it. maybe it is something simple. I bought a leaf blower and a weed wacker this spring, both 2 strokes, neither ran when I bought them. took a couple hours, but got both running perfectly in a few hours. although, my investment was less than 50$ total, so if I were you I'd take some basic tools, a can of seafoam, jumper cables, and some fresh gas over there and see what happens. 

quit with noises is interesting. spin the flywheel by hand and see if it makes bad noises. If it were me, if I couldn't get it running, I would pass since wouldn't know where to start in swapping for a new engine or rebuilding one.


----------



## Layoung4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ed,
Quick update: I purchased the mower for $165, owner said the trans was locked up, but engine was good.
When I got the mower home i found the fuse block that was cover with grass and rusty, I replaced the fuse block/fuse, installed a battery and mower started up, runs smooth...
The mower wouldn't move so I sprayed the brake and levers with WD-40 until everything operated smoothly, got the brake to release, mower would move. Started the mower and drove it around the yard, mower has 146 hours on the meter...I got a great deal...
Tks for your input. I got the mower for 1/2 his asking price...
Tks


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

That's great News! you got a super deal!


----------



## zohaa (Oct 4, 2014)

Can you put an exhaust elbow on the pipe to direct the noise another direction?


----------

